# Keukenhof and camping Koningshof



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We're off with some friends who are newish to motrohoming to the Keukenhof gardens at the end of next month. We don't normally book sites over the water, but our friends are not very mobile, and would prefer to book something up for the visit to Keukenhof. The Koningshof site is quite near, and has been reviewed on here, and it takes camping cheques. So, would it be best to book it? Bearing in mind it will be a weekend?

I read in Gerald's blog about his visit in 2008 that he got to a site in mid April and it was full, and don't really want to be two motorhomes scudding around NL looking for a site :roll:

BTW we are aware that the Floriade is on in 2012, but that is on most of the summer, and we haven't go long on this vist, so may go back later.

http://www.koningshof.co.uk/
http://www.keukenhof.nl/en/287/keukenhof-2012-open-for-public.html


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Why not just be safe and book it. Stayed there many years ago and it is a good site.

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Peedee, will probably do so to be on the safe side. 

Is it an easy drive to Keukenhof in the MH from there? I've got to get a decent map of the area - tom tom & autoroute are fine, but I prefer looking at a map on paper. :roll:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We stayed at Sollasi camping 
last year. 
The site was virtually full during the Keukenhof season.
It's 3 miles from the gardens as apposed to your 6 miles.....we used our bikes :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just to wet your appetite.










We always stay in SE Amsterdam at Gaasper Camping but as they have a strict afternoon arrival time rule we travel overnight to the Hook and break our journey getting to Keukenhof about breakfast time.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Frank - just like my back garden 8)


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

We have stayed there several times when visiting the gardens. It might pay to check if they still belong to the Camping Cheques scheme. When we stayed, April/May it was 35 euro, luckily we had some Camping cheques, ( 13 euros ). If you are feeling lazy they have a takeaway and a very good restruant. Bernie T.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Bernie; yes, they are in the CChqs book this year, we will book up early next week (we have the gold card, so can book without deposit :!: )


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We stayed at Sollasi camping 
last year. 
The site was virtually full during the Keukenhof season. 
It's 3 miles from the gardens as apposed to your 6 miles.....we used our bikes 

Met EJB and his lovelly lady.

Dave p


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We have been looking for a site near Keukenhof for mid April and some that have online booking have no availability for most of April.

Other sites that don't open until next month haven't responded when we used their online forms. You would think that they would monitor their websites and mail as it is probably their busiest time outside the summer high season.

We are waiting to hear from Le Parage which is quite near the gardens. You have to pay the full amount in advance.

Many of the ACSI CC discount sites near there exclude some April dates.

Steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Is it an easy drive to Keukenhof in the MH from there? I've got to get a decent map of the area - tom tom & autoroute are fine, but I prefer looking at a map on paper. :roll:


It was a very long time ago Mike but I don't recall it being a problem. I had a caravan at the time so had a car not that I used it very much because of the very good cycleways available. There have been posts on here before about parking there so try a search on Keukenhof plus parking.

peedee


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, I have a bit of a problem with my website, and the blogs are currently inaccessible  

I do remember finding a large site without too much difficulty which had a few spaces, but since there are two of you, I would definitely book if you can, Mike. The Keukenhof show is enormously popular.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Many many motorhomes go there and they park them together in rows away from the cars in my experience.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Another couple of tasters

Inside looking out 2011










One from 2005










One from 2010


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cannot help with sites I'm afraid but wonder if they are needed. Have a look at the photo's below which were taken last year. We were at Lisse without the van but the temporary 'aires' looked like they were there for the duration to me. 

Incidentally, the photo's are not mine, they were in one of our national newspapers.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks ob1

We were intending to use the tolerated parking near Keukenhof but have had a few last minute panics (only because we are taking mother in law with us , don't normally use campsites when just the 2 of us )
After seeing these photos I am reassured that it's the best place to stay for visiting Keukenhof.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just as a follow up, we stayed at Koningshof, and drove across to Keukenhof on the day of our visit. We could have used the bikes, but it was cold, windy & showery 
:roll: . The management at Koningshof were excellent, and helped us get to a booking at a restaurant in the town (their own restautrant didn't open until after the weekend we were there!) - very nice meal too!


----------

